# Toronto Bound - early stages



## bass_face (Jul 30, 2012)

Hi!
I'm Rory, and I'm new.
My girlfriend and I are thinking of applying for working holiday visas for Canada in October. I'm 21 and an audio technician, and my girlfriend is 22 and a care assistant(practical nurse). 
I have some building site work lined up for me if I get there, but we're finding it hard to find job opportunities for her. She would like to work in the same field as she does now, as would I, but we understand that it would need to be closer to the time that we were emigrating, to be available for the like of job interviews.
I was thinking, a job in a cinema, or ski resort, until we get set up. I guess we're looking for an employer that needs a lot of temporary staff at their disposal, if their is such a thing. Any help or contacts would be lovely! 

Cheers!
Rory.


----------



## mikejb (Mar 12, 2012)

Hi Rory

It's a fair bet there are a number of employers who deal with a high turn over of temporary staff, I do not know about Cinemas but ski resorts and hotels certainly do.

I am none too sure how long WHV take to arrange and come through, I suspect you are better versed with the answer to that than I am, if not, it would pay to make sure you are able to get the visa in good time for applying for jobs.

If it's your intentions to head to the Toronto area in search of such jobs then you will have to rely on your own research and others on here to assist where they can. If the location for the WHV isn't a problem and you are likely to have visa's in hand by October then I might be able to make some suggestions with respect to temporary employment.


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

There's not a lot of ski resorts in Toronto. Is Uplands (Thornhill) still open? There's Ski Lakeridge, Devil's Elbow, et al, but those aren't Toronto or even GTA, well beyond that is Louis/Moonstone and Blue/Collingwood.

As a nurse, your girlfriend, I believe, will have to take a test and possibly additional courses...


----------



## bass_face (Jul 30, 2012)

mikejb said:


> Hi Rory
> 
> It's a fair bet there are a number of employers who deal with a high turn over of temporary staff, I do not know about Cinemas but ski resorts and hotels certainly do.
> 
> ...



Hey Mike!
Thanks for the helpful insight! The work i have lined up when we get there is in Toronto, so I think starting our working holiday there would be the best option, as the money is fairly good. But, the plan isn't necessarily to stay in the one place. We would like to see more of the country, so any employment suggestions would be very helpful.
Thanks again!
Rory.


----------

